# Επιπρόσθετα > Hardware Η/Υ >  >  γεμισματα toner για laser εκτυπωτης

## TeslaCoil

εκανα παραγγελια στο e-shop το παρακατω εκτυπωτη
http://www.e-shop.gr/show_per.phtml?id=PER.406632
αφου εψαξα στο google και δεν ειδα καποια αναφορα προβληματων

το θεμα ειναι τωρα αν συμφερει να γεμιζεις τα toner και τι ποιοτητα περνεις , τι προβληματα εχεις

αν εχετε laser εκτυπωτη ή τον γεμιζετε θα ηθελα την αποψη σας

----------


## Chris Valis

Έχω έναν Lexmark E120. Έχω γεμίσει άπειρες φορες με τονερ. Κανένα πρόβλημα για 5-10 γεμισματα τουλάχιστον. Σου το συνηστώ με τα 1000.

Πάρε χύμα τόνερ και γέμισέ τα μόνος σου... Το κόστος είναι στο 1/3 ίσως και πιο φτηνά...

Κανένα πρόβλημα και πολύ εύκολο. Μόνο προσοχή πρέπει να δώσεις μην βάλεις πολύ τόνερ γιατί μπορεί να βγει υπερβολική ποσότητα οπως γυρίζει το drum. Γέμισε το στο 1/2 με 3/4 την χωρητικότητας και δεν θα έχεις πρόβλημα.

----------


## lynx

οσο αντεχει το drum τον γεμιζεις... δηλαδη 2-3 γεμισματα...

αυτο που λεει ο chris valis προτη φορα το ακουω... το μεγαλυτερο
που εχω ακουσει να αντεχει super special drum για κοινο laser ειναι 20.000 σελιδες.

θελει λιγο προσοχη στην ποιοτητα του "γραφιτη" και απο αποψη ποιοτητας εκτυπωσης
και υγειας... λεγεται οτι κακης ποιοτητας γραφιτης μπορει να περιεχει επικυνδυνες ουσιες.

OPC drum ~7Ε 
γραφιτης ~9Ε/100γρ.

----------


## TeslaCoil

Επισης ειχα διαβασει πως μπορεις να ρυθμισεις την ποσοτητα γραφιτη

αν εχει πολυ μπορεις να κανεις καλυτερες εκτυπωσεις για πλακετες

αναρωτιεμε υπαρχει εκτυπωτης που να τυπωνει επανο σε πλακετες?


Η μεθοδος που θελω να δοκιμασω εγω
ειναι χαρτι περιοδικου που σιδερονετε
και μετα πλενετε για να αφαιρεθει
αυτο που μενει ειναι ο γραφιτης με το μελανι
ετσι εχεις καλυεταρα αποτελεσματα απο oτi με UV

τι αποψεις εχετε οσοι το εχετε δοκιμασει

----------


## chip

Αν το μηχάνημα επαναγεμίζεται (δηλαδή δεν έχει κάποιο τσιπάκι που να εμποδίζει την επαναγέμιση - και ταυτόχρονα δεν έχουν φτιάξει οι επαναγεμιστές "ανταλακτικό" τσιπάκι) ξαναγέμισε τον!

Απο που αγοράζεται χύμα τόνερ? 
(τον μόνο που ξέρω είναι ο www.ecotype.gr)

----------


## Nemmesis

> Επισης ειχα διαβασει πως μπορεις να ρυθμισεις την ποσοτητα γραφιτη
> 
> αν εχει πολυ μπορεις να κανεις καλυτερες εκτυπωσεις για πλακετες
> 
> αναρωτιεμε υπαρχει εκτυπωτης που να τυπωνει επανο σε πλακετες?
> 
> 
>  Η μεθοδος που θελω να δοκιμασω εγω
> ειναι χαρτι περιοδικου που σιδερονετε
> ...



και εγω αυτη την μεθοδο κανω αλλα ουτε καν φτανει την ποιοτητα της UV οχι να ειναι και καλητερη... εγω uv κανω μονο στα ποιο μικρα smd... τα κανονικα smd βγαινουν καλα με το lazer

----------


## TeslaCoil

Δηλαδη τσιφος το σιδεροτυπο
 καλητερα UV
σημερα το εστισα οποτε μολις βρω χρονο θα δοκιμασω ολες τις μεθοδους να δουμε

αν καποιος δοκιμασε ας μας πει ποιο αναλυτικα τι παιζει

αν και παμε σε αλλη ενοτητα ουσιαστικα

----------


## PCMan

Πήρα κι εγώ toner για να γεμίζω τον δικό μου clp-315 αλλά έχω μια απορία. Μπορεί να μου πει κάποιος για ποιό λόγο πρέπει να αδειάσω το παλιό τονερ πρώτα και μετά να βάλω το καινούριο?

----------


## andrewsweet4

τα τονερ του CLP-315 δεν εχουν τσιπακι πανω? τον εχω και εγω τον εκτυπωτη και θελω να τον γεμισω... Εσυ πως το κανεις?

----------


## Panoss

> Πήρα κι εγώ toner για να γεμίζω τον δικό μου clp-315 αλλά έχω μια απορία. Μπορεί να μου πει κάποιος για ποιό λόγο πρέπει να αδειάσω το παλιό τονερ πρώτα και μετά να βάλω το καινούριο?



Από πού το πήρες; Τιμή;

----------


## PCMan

> τα τονερ του CLP-315 δεν εχουν τσιπακι πανω? τον εχω και εγω τον εκτυπωτη και θελω να τον γεμισω... Εσυ πως το κανεις?



Όχι. Για να ανανεωθεί ο μετρητής όμως, προσθέτεις τσιπάκι που βρίσκεται πάνω στο κάθε τονερ. Εγώ δεν πήρα γιατί απ ότι κατάλαβα το στιπάκι είναι μόνο για να βλέπεις πόσο έχεις μέσα(έτσι δεν είναι?) και δεν θα σταματήσει να τυπώνει αν πάει στο 0%.

Εχω βρει τρόπο να τα μηδενίζω όλα http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=077GLsEMV2E




> Από πού το πήρες; Τιμή;



7ευρά απο ebay τα 45γρ.

Πρώτη φορά θα κάνω refill..

----------


## PCMan

> Πήρα κι εγώ toner για να γεμίζω τον δικό μου clp-315 αλλά έχω μια απορία. Μπορεί να μου πει κάποιος *για ποιό λόγο πρέπει να αδειάσω το παλιό τονερ* πρώτα και μετά να βάλω το καινούριο?



Κάποιος?

----------


## chip

δεν ξέρω για τον συγκεκριμένο, όμως αυτό που συνιθύζεται σε άλλα μηχανήματα είναι να έχει τσιπάκι που χρειάζεται για τη λειτουργεία του μηχανήματος... Απλά την πρώτη φορά το πρώτο toner είναι μισό χωρίς τσιπάκι, όταν το γεμίσεις συνεχίζει να δουλεύει ώσπου ένας μετρητής στο εσωτερικό του μηχανήματος γράψει τις σελίδες ενός ολόκληρου τόνερ. Τότε σταματάει και θέλει τονερ με τσιπάκι.....

----------


## mariosinsuex

Κύριοι καλησπέρα,
Θα ήθελα να μου πει όποιος γνωρίζει refill σε toner για τον HP 4200 n και αν υπάρξει κάποιο πρόβλημα σε τέτοια περίπτωση από το να αγοράσω του κατασκευαστή.

Είναι λιγάκι κάπως η τιμή του.....



Ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων
Φασουλάκης Μάριος

----------


## PCMan

> Κύριοι καλησπέρα,
> Θα ήθελα να μου πει όποιος γνωρίζει refill σε toner για τον HP 4200 n και αν υπάρξει κάποιο πρόβλημα σε τέτοια περίπτωση από το να αγοράσω του κατασκευαστή.
> 
> Είναι λιγάκι κάπως η τιμή του.....
> 
> 
> 
> Ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων
> Φασουλάκης Μάριος



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8jdLVwRGkOM
Απλά το γεμίζεις. Δεν ξέρω το γίνεται με το τσιπάκι του όμως..
Κι εγώ τα γέμιζα όταν είχα inject αλλά τον πέταξα στην άκρη γιατί αν τον άφηνα καιρό ξερενόντουσαν τα μελάνια. Με 100ευρά πήρα τον παραπάνω και σιδερώνω και πλακέτες.


Να πω ότι ήρθε το μαύρο τονερ που ήταν για εκτυπωτή Hp(μάλλον δεν μας νοιάζει γιατί...ένα είναι το τόνερ) και δουλεύει μια χαρα. Ακόμα όμως δεν κατάλαβα γιατί δείχνουν ότι πρέπει να βγάλω το παλιό τόνερ.
Τεσπά, το έβγαλα αλλά δεν έβγαλε σχεδόν τίποτα, που σημαίνει ότι χρησιμοποιήθηκε όλο, άρα και να μην το βγάλω και απλά το συμπληρώσω δηλαδή θα είναι οκ.
Για το τσιπάκι, ούτε με απασχολεί. Απλα δεν θα βλέπω πόσο % έχει μέσα. Μόλις δω να λείπουν χρώματα, συμπληρώνω ανάλογα.

----------


## lepouras

> Κύριοι καλησπέρα,
> Θα ήθελα να μου πει όποιος γνωρίζει refill σε toner για τον HP 4200 n και αν υπάρξει κάποιο πρόβλημα σε τέτοια περίπτωση από το να αγοράσω του κατασκευαστή.
> 
> Είναι λιγάκι κάπως η τιμή του.....
> 
> 
> 
> Ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων
> Φασουλάκης Μάριος



  έκανα σήμερα γέμισμα τον συγκεκριμένο.
με αυτόν τον τρόπο αλλά μόνο το τέλος(το γέμισμα) δεν το έλυσα όλο όπως δείχνει για το καθάρισμα. 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pFT-TEuX28w
δεν χρειάστηκε ούτε τσιπάκι ούτε τίποτα να κάνω.
  μέχρι στιγμής τύπωσα καμιά 50ρια φύλα και όλα οκ. 
το μόνο θέμα που είχα σαν απορία και δεν ξέρω αν έκανα πατάτα έβαλα όλο το μπουκάλι 1κιλο και μετά βρήκα ότι από την μάνα του έχει μέσα το γνήσιο 500-700 γραμμάρια. πάντως το 1 κιλό το πήρε εύκολα μέσα.
  ελπίζω να μην τα φτύσει.

----------


## zarkinos

εγω βρηκα εδω τονερ,εχω κανει 5 γεμισματα μεχρι τωρα και ολα καλα/εχει και τσιπ http://www.euro-jet.gr/categories.asp?catid=512

----------


## aktis

σχετικα με το παλιο τονερ που αναφερθηκε ... οταν εκτυπωνεται μια σελιδα καποιο μερος του τονερ χρησιμοποειται και καποιο πετιεται και πηγαινει σε μια δεξαμενη αποθηκευσης χρησιμοποιημενου τονερ . αυτη  η δεξαμενη πρεπει να αδειασει , οχι το αχρησιμοποιητο τονερ !!! Αν δεν αδειασει ... με την μετεπειτα χρηση θα ξεχυλισει και θα υπαρξουν προβληματα ....    επι τη ευκαιρεια ... εχω και γω εναν Lexmark Optra E312 , κορυφαια ποιοτητα ( δεν ειναι τυχαιο οτι πολλες τραπεζες εχουν Lexmark ) , τον ειχα παρει μεταχειρισμενο ( καμμια 30ρια ευρω !!! ) στις 50 000 σελιδες και τον εχω παει στις 55 000 και ακομα ειναι σκυλι ... με ενα μικρο προβληματακι στο τραβηγμα του χαρτιου .... καμμια σχεση με σημερινους εκτυπωτες "μιας χρησης "   το original high yield toner ειναι για 6000 σελιδες ( @5% καλυψη ) οταν οι περισσοτεροι εκτυπωτες σημερα εχουν τονερ για 1000 σελιδες !!!   Αν βεβαια πεταχθει και το υπολοιπο απο το αχρησιμοποιητο  τονερ  , απλα το νεο τονερ θα ειναι πιο ομοιογενες , ισως ,  εγω ομως δεν το πεταω !


συμφωνω επισης με τον  chip παραπανω , οταν μπει το δευτερο τονερ στους μοντερνους εκτυπωτες αυτο πρεπει να εχει τσιπακι .
( εκτος αν βρει καποιος τροπο να ξεγελασει  to firmware του εκτυπωτη  ) 
για λογους marketing  το αρχικο demo τονερ ειναι μισο σε ποσοτητα και δεν εχει και τσιπακι !

----------


## lepouras

Χρήστο ευχαριστώ. αυτό δεν το ήξερα για το παραπανίσιο τόνερ. αν κάποια στιγμή το λύσω θα εχω θέμα που είναι γεμάτο το κυρίως κουτί?

και εμένα μεταχειρισμένος είναι(μου τον χάρισε ο spyropap) με 100.000+ σελίδες και εχω τυπώσει 1000+μέχρι στιγμής. το μαμά είναι για 12.000 μέχρι 18.000 σελίδες(έχει 2 τύπους νομίζω) αλλά είδα και ένα (ίδιο ακριβός κουτί με το δικό μου) για 24.000 σελίδες.

----------


## aktis

Γιαννη , εννοεις οτι δεν αδειασες ( δεν πεταξες ) το χρησιμοποιημενο τονερ (απο το σκουπιδοτενεκε ,  waste hopper ) και εαν θα ξεχειλισει ? δεν ειναι τοσο τραγικα τα πραγματα . συνηθως οι κατασκευαστες δεν τα εχουν τσιμα τσιμα , αμα δεις προβλημα στην εκτυπωση κανεις μια τρυπα και το κουνας να αδειασει .... και μετα το κλεινεις με καλο αυτοκολλητο 
απ οτι ειδα και στο βραζιλιανικο βιντεο ( φοβερο ! ) ειχε λιγη σχετικα ποσοτητα σχετικα με το μεγεθος του " waste hopper  " σκουπιδοτενεκε , οποτε μαλλον αργει να γεμισει !  
Μη ξεχνας οτι αμα  δεν εχεις τον καταλληλο χωρο και τα εργαλεια ειναι πολυ βρωμικη δουλεια , θα γεμισεις παντου τονερ ....    μη το πολυσκαλιζεις ....  
 επισης αν χυθει τονερ μεσα στο μηχανημα , θελει καθαρισμα , πριν παει πανω σε οπτικα μερη και τα θαμπωσει .

οσο για το 1κg , αφου λειτουργει ... δεν πειραζει ! Αν εχει ταπα στην ακρη η δεξαμενη του φρεσκου τονερ , μπορεις παντος να το αδειασεις ( και να το ξαναχρησιμοποιησεις ) , αν χρειαστει αργοτερα να επεμβεις  στο εσωτερικο .
  24 000 σελιδες !!! , και ελεγα το δικο μου επαγγελματικο !!!

----------

lepouras (30-09-12)

----------


## chip

αναφερόμουν σε samsung....
για lexmark έχω δει βιντεάκια στο youtube (δεν ξέρω αν ισχύουν οτι λέει οτι μπορεί να δουλέψει και χωρίς τσιπάκι.... ίσως όμως σε κάθε εκτύπωση να βγάζει μυνημα στην οθόνη του εκτυπωτή και να πρέπει να πατήσει κάποιος το κουμπάκι για να συνεχίσει η εκτύπωση....)
 προσωπικά έχω χρησιμοποιήσει για εκτυπώσεις και τονερ από τον κάδο του άχρηστου τόνερ... (σε HP)

----------


## SRF

Φιλική συμβουλή... 
Να ΠΡΟΣΕΧΕΤΕ με τα τόνερ!!! Είναι προϊόν γραφίτη!!! Το να "πετάμε" τόνερ θέλει προσοχή γιατί ως λεπτή σκόνη εισέρχεται ακόμα και από τους πόρους στο σώμα... και συνδυασμός αίματος-γραφίτη (μόλυβδος) δεν είναι ευτυχής στην κατάληξη!!! 
Ρωτήστε και κανέναν που δούλευε φωτοτυπικά παλαιότερα!!! ΠΡΟΣΟΧΗ με τις κατ' οίκον αναπληρώσεις και αδειάσματα χύμα σε κουβάδες με σύννεφα που σηκώνουν!!!

----------

lepouras (01-10-12)

----------


## lepouras

Γιώργο εννοείς ότι όταν το αίμα ενωθεί με γραφίτη γίνετε  μόλυβδος(ή κάπως έτσι)? ή ότι  έχει και μόλυβδο μέσα ο γραφίτης? συγνώμη γιατί μπερδεύτηκα και πολύ χρήσιμο αυτό που λες. απλά έψαξα και βρήκα αυτό εδώ οπότε γιαυτό ρωτάω http://el.wikipedia.org/wiki/%CE%93%...84%CE%B7%CF%82

----------


## pantelisyzfr1

να ρωτήσω και εγώ έχω έναν λέιζερ hp 2600n και μου τελείωσαν τα έγχρωμα μελάνια και σταμάτησε να μου εκτυπώνει και το μαύρο και έχει 70% ακόμα εάν αλλάξω τα τσιπάκια στα έγχρωμα θα εκτυπώσω με το μαύρο?

----------


## SV1JRT

> Φιλική συμβουλή... 
> Να ΠΡΟΣΕΧΕΤΕ με τα τόνερ!!! Είναι προϊόν γραφίτη!!! Το να "πετάμε" τόνερ θέλει προσοχή γιατί ως λεπτή σκόνη εισέρχεται ακόμα και από τους πόρους στο σώμα... και συνδυασμός αίματος-γραφίτη (μόλυβδος) δεν είναι ευτυχής στην κατάληξη!!! 
> Ρωτήστε και κανέναν που δούλευε φωτοτυπικά παλαιότερα!!! ΠΡΟΣΟΧΗ με τις κατ' οίκον αναπληρώσεις και αδειάσματα χύμα σε κουβάδες με σύννεφα που σηκώνουν!!!




 Γιώργο, εδώ είσαι λάθος φίλε μου. Αλλο ο Γραφιτης (C - Ανθρακας) και άλλο ο Μόλυβδος (Pb). Δεν γνωρίζω αν κάποια Toner έχουν προσμίξεις μολύβδου στην συστασή τους, αλλα χημικώς, ο Γραφίτης και ο μόλυβδος είναι η μέρα με την νύχτα.

Πάντως, τα ΠΕΡΙΣΣΟΤΕΡΑ τόνερ που κυκλοφορούν είναι σκόνη ΓΡΑΦΙΤΗ (ΚΑΡΒΟΥΝΟ) αναμιγμένη με πολυμερές για καλύτερη σταθερότητα.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Toner

----------


## SRF

> Γιώργο, εδώ είσαι λάθος φίλε μου. Αλλο ο Γραφιτης (C - Ανθρακας) και άλλο ο Μόλυβδος (Pb). Δεν γνωρίζω αν κάποια Toner έχουν προσμίξεις μολύβδου στην συστασή τους, αλλα χημικώς, ο Γραφίτης και ο μόλυβδος είναι η μέρα με την νύχτα.
> 
> Πάντως, τα ΠΕΡΙΣΣΟΤΕΡΑ τόνερ που κυκλοφορούν είναι σκόνη ΓΡΑΦΙΤΗ (ΚΑΡΒΟΥΝΟ) αναμιγμένη με πολυμερές για καλύτερη σταθερότητα.
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Toner



Δεν είπα ότι είναι ο Μόλυβδος αφού αν αυτό έλεγα δεν θα είχε νόημα να γράψω και το γραφίτης άλλωστε!!! Το λάθος μάλλον είναι ότι δεν διευκρίνησα ότι εννοούσα ότι αντιμετωπίζεται ως ιδίας επικινδυνότητας ως μόλυβδος! Θεωρείται εξίσου καρκινογενής και προσβάλλει κυρίως αναπνευστικό αλλά και αιματολογικά δεν είναι αδιάφορος! Λάθος έκφραση... αλλά ίδιας αξίας επισήμανση!!! ΠΡΟΣΟΧΗ λιγάκι!!!

----------


## PCMan

> σχετικα με το παλιο τονερ που αναφερθηκε ... οταν εκτυπωνεται μια σελιδα καποιο μερος του τονερ χρησιμοποειται και καποιο πετιεται και πηγαινει σε μια δεξαμενη αποθηκευσης χρησιμοποιημενου τονερ . αυτη  η δεξαμενη πρεπει να αδειασει , οχι το αχρησιμοποιητο τονερ !!! Αν δεν αδειασει ... με την μετεπειτα χρηση θα ξεχυλισει και θα υπαρξουν προβληματα ....    επι τη ευκαιρεια ... εχω και γω εναν Lexmark Optra E312 , κορυφαια ποιοτητα ( δεν ειναι τυχαιο οτι πολλες τραπεζες εχουν Lexmark ) , τον ειχα παρει μεταχειρισμενο ( καμμια 30ρια ευρω !!! ) στις 50 000 σελιδες και τον εχω παει στις 55 000 και ακομα ειναι σκυλι ... με ενα μικρο προβληματακι στο τραβηγμα του χαρτιου .... καμμια σχεση με σημερινους εκτυπωτες "μιας χρησης "   το original high yield toner ειναι για 6000 σελιδες ( @5% καλυψη ) οταν οι περισσοτεροι εκτυπωτες σημερα εχουν τονερ για 1000 σελιδες !!!   Αν βεβαια πεταχθει και το υπολοιπο απο το αχρησιμοποιητο  τονερ  , απλα το νεο τονερ θα ειναι πιο ομοιογενες , ισως ,  εγω ομως δεν το πεταω !
> 
> 
> συμφωνω επισης με τον  chip παραπανω , οταν μπει το δευτερο τονερ στους μοντερνους εκτυπωτες αυτο πρεπει να εχει τσιπακι .
> ( εκτος αν βρει καποιος τροπο να ξεγελασει  to firmware του εκτυπωτη  ) 
> για λογους marketing  το αρχικο demo τονερ ειναι μισο σε ποσοτητα και δεν εχει και τσιπακι !



Νομίζω με κάλυψες. Ευχαριστώ.

Πάντως για το τσιπάκι που λες, εγώ δεν το αγόρασα, το θεώρησα πεταμένα λεφτά. Ήταν καιρό στο 0% το μαύρο και έχει τυπώσει απο τότε πάνω απο 200 σελίδες. Το μόνο μείον είναι ότι δεν ξέρω πόσο έχει μέσα(αν και μπορώ να το μηδενίσω και να πάνε όλα στο 100%, έγραψα παραπάνω πως). Σιγά τα ωά δηλαδή.
Είναι ανάλογα τον εκτυπωτή όμως. Με τον clp-315 αυτά ισχύουν.

----------


## SV1JRT

[QUOTE=aktis;556819]σχετικα με το παλιο τονερ που αναφερθηκε ... *οταν εκτυπωνεται μια σελιδα καποιο μερος του τονερ χρησιμοποειται και καποιο πετιεται και πηγαινει σε μια δεξαμενη αποθηκευσης χρησιμοποιημενου τονερ . αυτη η δεξαμενη πρεπει να αδειασει , οχι το αχρησιμοποιητο τονερ !!! Αν δεν αδειασει ... με την μετεπειτα χρηση θα ξεχυλισει και θα υπαρξουν προβληματα ....* επι τη ευκαιρεια ... εχω και γω εναν Lexmark Optra E312 , κορυφαια ποιοτητα ( δεν ειναι τυχαιο οτι πολλες τραπεζες εχουν Lexmark ) , τον ειχα παρει μεταχειρισμενο ( καμμια 30ρια ευρω !!! ) στις 50 000 σελιδες και τον εχω παει στις 55 000 και ακομα ειναι σκυλι ... με ενα μικρο προβληματακι στο τραβηγμα του χαρτιου .... καμμια σχεση με σημερινους εκτυπωτες "μιας χρησης " το original high yield toner ειναι για 6000 σελιδες ( @5% καλυψη ) οταν οι περισσοτεροι εκτυπωτες σημερα εχουν τονερ για 1000 σελιδες !!! Αν βεβαια πεταχθει και το υπολοιπο απο το αχρησιμοποιητο τονερ , απλα το νεο τονερ θα ειναι πιο ομοιογενες , ισως , εγω ομως δεν το πεταω !
QUOTE]

*Αυτό πάλι, ΠΩΣ ΠΡΟΕΚΥΨΕ ??? Μπορείς να μου πείς ΕΝΑΝ Laser εκτυπωτή που έχει "δοχείο χρησημοποιημένου Toner"  ??
**Για να προσέχουμε λιγουλάκι τι λέμε.......
*

----------


## SV1JRT

> Δεν είπα ότι είναι ο Μόλυβδος αφού αν αυτό έλεγα δεν θα είχε νόημα να γράψω και το γραφίτης άλλωστε!!! Το λάθος μάλλον είναι ότι δεν διευκρίνησα ότι εννοούσα ότι αντιμετωπίζεται ως ιδίας επικινδυνότητας ως μόλυβδος! Θεωρείται εξίσου καρκινογενής και προσβάλλει κυρίως αναπνευστικό αλλά και αιματολογικά δεν είναι αδιάφορος! Λάθος έκφραση... αλλά ίδιας αξίας επισήμανση!!! ΠΡΟΣΟΧΗ λιγάκι!!!



Εεεε, οχι και να εξισώσουμε τον γραφίτη με τον μόλυβδο... Ο γραφίτης είναι ΑΝΘΡΑΚΑΣ και μάλιστα στην καθαρότερη μορφή που μπορεί να υπάρχει. Ο γραφίτης είναι η ΑΜΟΡΦΗ κατάσταση του καθαρού ανθρακά και το ΔΙΑΜΑΝΤΙ είναι η ΚΡΥΣΤΑΛΙΚΗ μορφή του ιδιου στοιχείου. Ο ανθρακας βρίσκετε ΣΕ ΟΛΕΣ τις οργανικές ενώσεις και είναι ο θεμέλιος λίθος για ΚΑΘΕ μορφή ζωής επάνω στην γή. Αν δεν υπήρχε ο ανθρακας ΔΕΝ ΘΑ ΥΠΗΡΧΕ ΖΩΗ.
 Απο την άλλη μεριά, ο μόλυβδος προκαλεί εκφυλισμό στις νευρικές συνάψεις και νευρολογικές ασθένεις. ΚΑΜΙΑ - ΜΑ ΚΑΜΙΑ σχεση το ενα στοιχει με το άλλο....

----------


## aktis

@ SW1jRT 

δεν αναφερθηκα σε ξεχωριστο δοχειο ( παρολο που μερικα  μηχανηματα  εχουν και ξεχωριστο τετοιο δοχειο - bottle )  αλλα σε "δεξαμενη " μεσα στη κασσετα 
θυμαμαι απο παλια τις πρωτες  οδηγιες refill της ecotype στον παλιο μου hp ( μηχανη canon )  που δειχναν συγκεκριμενα τις 2 αυτες δεξαμενες . 

αμα δεν πιστευεις εμενα , ακου και καναν αλλο 
http://www.fixya.com/support/t591399-waste_toner

http://www.fixyourownprinter.com/forums/laser/58940

About 95% of the toner is transferred to the page and the remaining toner on the O.C.P. is 
removed by the wiper blade, caught by the recovery blade  then falls into the waste toner 
hopper. This leaves the O.P.C clean and ready to take the next image

http://fillthecartridge.com/wp-conte..._Cartridge.pdf

*

*http://www.refillinstructions.com/to...structions.pdf

ψαξε για waste hopper ....

*
**
*

----------


## Panoss

Έχω έναν HP 1020 και τελευταία μ' ενδιαφέρει η υψηλής ποιότητας εκτύπωση (για πλακέτες  :Smile: ).
Πριν 4 (ή και παραπάνω,δεν θυμάμαι ακριβώς) χρόνια είχα βάλει ανακατασκευασμένο τόνερ.
Όλα καλά, αλλά δεν είχα κοιτάξει την ποιότητα εκτύπωσης (με μεγεθυντικό φακό π.χ).
Αυτό που φαινόταν από τις απλές εκτυπώσεις, με ικανοποιούσε απολύτως, μου φαινόταν το ίδιο ποιοτικά με της HP.

Τελευταία όμως θέλω να τον χρησιμοποιήσω για πλακέτες, οπότε με ενδιαφέρει η πραγματικά υψηλή ποιότητα εκτύπωσης και το ψάχνω...
Χτες κοίταξα, με μεγεθυντικό φακό, μερικές εκτυπώσεις που 'χα κάνει πέρισυ, κι *η ποιότητα ήταν ακριβώς αυτή που ήθελα, πολύ καλή*, οπότε *υπάρχουν ανακατασκευασμένα τόνερ που δίνουν πολύ καλή ποιότητα*, σε αντίθεση με την εντύπωση που είχα, κυρίως από διάφορα που διάβαζα στο ίντερνετ.
Οι εκτυπώσεις που κάνει όμως *τώρα*, δεν είναι τόσο καλές όσο οι περσινές που ανέφερα, μάλλον βρίσκεται στα τελειώματα, πρέπει να πάρω άλλο.
Το κατάστημα που 'χα ανακατασκευάσει το τόνερ έχει κλείσει.

Όσοι έχετε χρησιμοποιήσει *ανακατασκευασμένο* (αναγεμισμένο απλά ή συμβατό είναι διαφορετικές κατηγορίες, πείτε και γι αυτά ότι ξέρετε) για HP1020 (είναι το Q2612Α, το χρησιμοποιούν επίσης οι LaserJet:  1010 |   1012 |   1015 |   1018 |  1022 |   1022N |   1022NW |   3015 |   3050 |   3020 | ) πείτε τις εντυπώσεις σας για την ποιότητα εκτύπωσης (το 'χετε εξετάσει π.χ με μεγεθυντικό φακό; ), από πού το αγοράσατε και τιμή αν θυμάστε.

----------


## ΝΕΚΤΑΡΙΟΟΣ

Καλησπερα σας εχω εναν εκτυπωτη τον samsung ML-2165. Μπορω να πω οτι το τονερ φευγει πολυ γρηγωρα, 2000 σελιδες,εβαλλα ιμιτασιον τονερ και ειναι για 2500 σελιδες,χωρις ωρατη διαφωρα,αλλα με κοστος 45ε που ειναι οσο να,ναι αρκετο,πιστευω και αν ο εκτυπωτης χρεισιμοποιηται για Ζ τιμολογια,και αναφωρες,τοτε φευγουν οι σελιδες και δεν το πρωλαβαινεις.Τονερ που-και-πως μπορεις να βρεις συμβατο?

----------


## Panoss

Ακολουθώντας τις οδηγίες από αυτό το βίντεο, το γέμισα με γραφίτη από το euro-jet, 6 ευρώ.
Βέβαια, μου πήρε ώρες, όχι λεπτά όπως στο βίντεο, καθότι αρχάριος...
Την επόμενη φορά θα μου πάρει λεπτά.
Προσοχή όμως, αν κάνετε κάτι παρόμοιο, δείτε πολλές φορές το κάθε σημείο για να μην σπάσετε εξαρτήματα όπως έσπασα εγώ! :Blushing: 
Τρία έσπασα, ευτυχώς κανένα από αυτά δεν είναι λειτουργικά, οπότε δεν επηρέασαν τη λειτουργία του! :Smile: 

Και στο θέμα μας: η εκτύπωση;;; ΤΕΛΕΙΑ!!!Τι στο διάολο χρεώνουν 60 τόσα ευρώ για καινούριο τόνερ??!!!

Το κακό είναι ότι δεν λίπανα τα σημεία που λέει στο βίντεο γιατί έλεγε σε κάποια ότι χρειάζονται ηλεκτρικά αγώγιμο λιπαντικό και σε άλλα μη αγώγιμο.
Εγώ αυτό που έχω δεν έχω ιδέα αν είναι αγώγιμο ή μη, οπότε δεν το χρησιμοποίησα καθόλου.
Άρα, για εντελώς σωστή δουλειά, χρειάζονται και δυο λιπαντικά.

----------


## ΝΕΚΤΑΡΙΟΟΣ

Καλημερα παντως απο 6ε μεχρι τα 55 εχει μεγαααλη διαφωρα.παντως πρεπει να εχεις και γαντια γιατι το τονερ βαφει-βαβει και δυσκωλα φευγει.

----------


## Panoss

Φοράς γάντια και μάσκα, εννοείται.
Και το τόνερ το αποσυναρμολογείς π.χ μέσα σ' ένα μεγάλο (για άνεση, γενικώς) χαρτόκουτο για να πέσει ο γραφίτης μέσα στο κουτί και να μην τα κάνεις όλα χάλια.

----------


## chip

Για καινούριο δεν χρεώνουν 60 αλλά καμία 30 αν είναι μαιμού και είναι πολύ περισσότερα από τα 5 γιατί απλά τα αλλάζεις όλα και όχι μόνο την σκονη (τονερ)
τα 60 ευρώ του αυθεντικού (που το κατάστημα βγάζει πολύ λίγα 10%-15% το πολύ)  τα χρεώνει ο κατασκευαστής γιατί απλά έδωσε τον εκτυπωτή κάτω από το κόστος και θέλει να αποσβέσει το κόστος του μηχανήματος (συν κέρδος βέβαια). Κάπου είναι διαβάσει οτι το ποιο ζημιογώνο τμήμα της HP είναι το τμήμα των εκτυπωτών και το ποιο κερδοφόρο το τμήμα των αναλωσίμων...
Είναι σαν εκτυπωτής Inkjet... μπορείς να δώσεις 30-40 ευρώ και κάθε λίγο να δίνει 10-20 ευρώ για μελάνια (αυθεντικά η επαναγέμιση) είτε μπορείς να πάρεις με καμιά 150 ευρώ epson σειρά its που τον γεμίζεις με *αυθεντικό μελάνι epson* που κοστίζει *6-7 ευρώ τα 70ml*! και ο εκτυπωτής έχει δοχεία για να αδειάζεις μέσα το μελάνι! Στην πρώτη περίπτωση ο κατασκευαστής χάρισε τον εκτυπωτή και πρέπει να βγάλει από τα μελάνια στη δεύτερη πούλησε τον εκτυπωτή με κέρδος οπότε μπορεί να δίνει τα αυθεντικά μελάνια ποιο φθηνά απ οτι θα έπερνε κάποιος μαιμού....

----------

SRF (21-11-13)

----------


## SRF

> Για καινούριο δεν χρεώνουν 60 αλλά καμία 30 αν είναι μαιμού και είναι πολύ περισσότερα από τα 5 γιατί απλά τα αλλάζεις όλα και όχι μόνο την σκονη (τονερ)
> τα 60 ευρώ του αυθεντικού (που το κατάστημα βγάζει πολύ λίγα 10%-15% το πολύ)  τα χρεώνει ο κατασκευαστής γιατί απλά έδωσε τον εκτυπωτή κάτω από το κόστος και θέλει να αποσβέσει το κόστος του μηχανήματος (συν κέρδος βέβαια). Κάπου είναι διαβάσει οτι το ποιο ζημιογώνο τμήμα της HP είναι το τμήμα των εκτυπωτών και το ποιο κερδοφόρο το τμήμα των αναλωσίμων...
> Είναι σαν εκτυπωτής Inkjet... μπορείς να δώσεις 30-40 ευρώ και κάθε λίγο να δίνει 10-20 ευρώ για μελάνια (αυθεντικά η επαναγέμιση) είτε μπορείς να πάρεις με καμιά 150 ευρώ epson σειρά its που τον γεμίζεις με *αυθεντικό μελάνι epson* που κοστίζει *6-7 ευρώ τα 70ml*! και ο εκτυπωτής έχει δοχεία για να αδειάζεις μέσα το μελάνι! Στην πρώτη περίπτωση ο κατασκευαστής χάρισε τον εκτυπωτή και πρέπει να βγάλει από τα μελάνια στη δεύτερη πούλησε τον εκτυπωτή με κέρδος οπότε μπορεί να δίνει τα αυθεντικά μελάνια ποιο φθηνά απ οτι θα έπερνε κάποιος μαιμού....



Ευχαριστώ. γιατί δεν την γνώριζα αυτήν την σειρά της Epson!!! Και με βλέπω να αγοράζω ΚΑΡΦΩΤΑ έναν!!! Καιρό σκεφτόμουν ακριβώς αυτήν την ΑΠΑΤΗ των εταιρειών εκτυπωτών που έλεγα μα κανένας τους δεν βγάζει έναν με σταθερό δοχείο μελάνης που να το συμπληρώνει ο χρήστης? 
Μακάρι να υπήρχε και έγχρωμο Laser τετοιος!

----------


## Panoss

> Για καινούριο δεν χρεώνουν 60 αλλά καμία 30 αν είναι μαιμού και είναι πολύ περισσότερα από τα 5 γιατί απλά τα αλλάζεις όλα και όχι μόνο την σκονη (τονερ)



Όταν λέμε καινούριο, εννοούμε καινούριο, γνήσιο, κάνει 64,89 ευρώ. 
Με 30 κάνεις ανακατασκευή, υπάρχουν όμως και με 15 χωρίς να σημαίνει κατώτερη ποιότητα.
Ανακατασκευή σημαίνει αλλαγή των *φθαρμένων* εξαρτημάτων. 
Τα αλλάζεις όλα; Δεν νομίζω, βλακώδες θα 'ταν κάτι τέτοιο. Μόνο ό,τι έχει φθαρεί, δεν υπάρχει λόγος "να τα αλλάξεις όλα".
Στο δικό μου δεν χρειαζόταν τίποτα αλλαγή, κι αυτός είναι ο κανόνας.

----------


## chip

Διευκρίνηση...
Εγώ ανέφερα την σειρά ITS όχι για να την προτείνω σε κάποιον αλλά για να δείξω την τιμολογιακή πολιτική... Προσωπικά κι εγώ σκέφτομαι να πάρω epson  ITS αλλά από την άλλη με προβληματίζει το βούλωμα των κεφαλών που είχαν τα χαμηλού κόστους epson... και φυσικά αν χαλάσει η πιεζοηλεκτρική κεφαλή που έχουν οι epson... καλύτερα παίρνεις νέο εκτυπωτή. Ανακεφαλαιώνοντας θέλω να τον δοκιμάσω αλλά δεν τον προτείνω αφού δεν τον ξέρω σαν αξιοπιστία κεφαλής.

Όχι με λιγότερο από 30 ευρώ παίρνεις καινούριο (ΜΑΙΜΟΥ) http://www.you.gr/proionta/ektyposi-...tible-hp-black
και φυσικά υπάρχουν και με λίγο πάνω από τα 15 ευρώ που δεν ξέρω αν είναι made in china ανακατασκευή ή καινούρια μαϊμου που πωλήθηκαν χύμα στον εισαγωγέα χωρίς συσκευασία....

----------


## Panoss

Αν θες μαϊμού, 11,39*€* ή 12,85*€.*

----------

